# What do you use pine-sol for?



## sportychicky (Jan 6, 2007)

Does anyone here use Pine-sol for things OTHER than just cleaning floors?

I use it in many things. I put it in my toilets to keep them sparkling and clean and smelling fresh. Trust me just a drop or two works wonders!!

I also use it when I wash my kitchen and bathroom towels. It just does so good at disinfecting them. I use it to disinfect my kitchen and clean the stove, countertops etc.

I love the way it smells and it really does a great job disinfecting things. So I wondered if anyone else used it for other uses besides just the floors etc.

Traci


----------



## CrazyCatLady (Aug 17, 2004)

I don't think pine-sol is safe, so I'd never use it in a house with children, pets, or people in it. I like vinegar with some essential oils put in for cleaning my house. Then I use baking soda when something needs a good scrubbing.

Btw, how can you tell how well something is really disinfecting things? Is there a way to test such things at home?


----------



## 2tadpoles (Aug 8, 2004)

I've never owned a bottle of Pine-Sol.

I wash my floors with hot water and vinegar, or hot water and Dr. Bronner's. I don't want my pets to walk across a Pine-Sol'd floor and then lick their feet.

I'm also not that concerned with disinfecting my house. I don't think that living in a sterile environment is good for the immune system.


----------



## Blue Dragonfly (Jun 19, 2005)

I my use pine sol to clean my bathroom. I'm not allergic to it like I am to anything blue. I use baking soda too, and Avon bubble bath for my floors


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

eeewwww.... pine sol scares me.

-Angela


----------



## RiverSky (Jun 26, 2005)

Sportychick, you might want to read more in the forum you are posting. Natural Family Living advocates for less (or no) chemicals, especially in your home when you have children. There are some excellent links, book recommendations (like "Clean Home Clean Planet"), recipes and tips in here, to help you get away from your Pine Sol addiction.

Good luck!


----------



## Rhiannon Feimorgan (Aug 26, 2005)

I never use pine-sol for anything.


----------



## Wolfmeis (Nov 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sportychicky* 
Does anyone here use Pine-sol for things OTHER than just cleaning floors?

I use it in many things. I put it in my toilets to keep them sparkling and clean and smelling fresh. Trust me just a drop or two works wonders!!

I also use it when I wash my kitchen and bathroom towels. It just does so good at disinfecting them. I use it to disinfect my kitchen and clean the stove, countertops etc.

I love the way it smells and it really does a great job disinfecting things. So I wondered if anyone else used it for other uses besides just the floors etc.

Traci

This is a joke right?


----------



## stellimamo (Jan 9, 2006)

I've never owned or needed a bottle of Pine Sol in my life. And if I really, really craving that piney fresh smell I would just use some tea tree oil....


----------



## Danelle78 (Dec 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wolfmeis* 
This is a joke right?

I would hope so.







: Two drops of Dr. Bonners does my whole bathroom counter and then some...


----------



## Cassiopeia (Sep 27, 2006)

I've never used the good doctor. Vinegar addict here.


----------



## amydidit (Jan 21, 2005)

This thread is closed for moderator review.


----------

